# My Komondors



## Jreed (Dec 24, 2014)

Just showing off my guardians on the homestead. A adult Kom 2.5 years , a younger Kom ***** 11 months and a Spanish Mastiff x sarplinenac pup


----------



## greenTgoats (Jul 1, 2017)

Nice


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

What are you feeding that dog???


----------



## Jreed (Dec 24, 2014)

motdaugrnds said:


> What are you feeding that dog???


The bounty of farm life , the bits and pieces of meat rabbits that I don't eat


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

ROFL Feeding dogs the "bounty of farm life" is what I feed mine as well.


----------



## Jreed (Dec 24, 2014)

Getting a lot bigger and doing their jobs


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

They look like great dogs and your place is beautiful!


----------

